
Text Classification Is Your New Secret Weapon - ageitgey
https://medium.com/@ageitgey/text-classification-is-your-new-secret-weapon-7ca4fad15788
======
lingzb
Good to see research from the 1960s is finally paying off and now almost
anyone can use simple libraries for NLP.

